# Service Control Manager?



## Konov (23. Oktober 2011)

Moin allerseits!

Ich hatte heute mehrmals einen sehr merkwürdigen Fehler bei meinem Rechner.

Er braucht entweder ewig zum hochfahren oder er bleibt beim Booten "hängen" also Festplatte tut nix mehr. Wenn ich dann ins BIOS gehe, geht das auch nicht.
Nun habe ich es nach 3 mal Probieren doch geschafft ins BIOS zu kommen und hab dann die BIOS Defaults vorsichtshalber einfach mal eingestellt, wobei ich nicht weiß ob ich überhaupt irgendwas umgestellt hatte (von Lüftersteuerung via Cool and Quiet mal abgesehen).

So also Rechner fährt wieder hoch (wenn auch relativ langsam).
Der Fehler der in der Ereignisanzeige für heute angezeigt wird, ist der Fehler 7026 aus der Quelle "Service Control Manager": 
"Das Laden folgender Boot- oder Systemstarttreiber ist fehlgeschlagen: cdrom". 

Google spuckt etwas aus, aber nichts was mich konkret weiterbringt.
Könnte ein Treiberfehler sein oder sonst irgendwas...

Wieso aber fehlen "cdrom" Treiber?
Ich hab im Gerätemanager geschaut, unter "Laufwerke" finde ich kein DVD Laufwerk mehr. Festplatte ist da.

Ist mein DVD Laufwerk im Eimer? Und wieso fährt dann der Rechner net hoch? Weil er den Treiber sucht der nicht da ist? Der Rechner bootet ja eigentlich von Festplatte und nicht von DVD.

Vielen Dank für Hilfe. 

achja mein Rechner steht in der Sig

955 X4
8GB Corsair
MSI GTX460
Samsung 500GB HDD
LG DVD
Windows 7 64bit


----------



## skyline930 (23. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

lösche bitte die Keys "UpperFilters" und "LowerFilters" in "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}", dann sollte das Laufwerk zumindest wieder angezeigt werden, sofern das Laufwerk oder der Controller im BIOS nicht deaktiviert ist. Im Gerätemanager werden sonst nirgendwo Fehler angezeigt?

(Diese Werte zu löschen kann dazu führen das installierte Brennprogramme nicht mehr funktionieren, diese müssen dann neu installiert werden)

Sind externe Brennprogramme installiert?


----------



## Konov (23. Oktober 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> lösche bitte die Keys "UpperFilters" und "LowerFilters" in "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}", dann sollte das Laufwerk zumindest wieder angezeigt werden, sofern das Laufwerk oder der Controller im BIOS nicht deaktiviert ist. Im Gerätemanager werden sonst nirgendwo Fehler angezeigt?
> 
> ...



OK werde mal schauen ob ich die Dinger finde.

Also ich hab das DVD Laufwerk einfach testweise mal abgeklemmt und der Rechner fährt normal hoch... wie sollte ich jetzt weiter verfahren?
Brennprogramme sind keine installiert, jedenfalls nicht dass ich wüsste.



edit: Ich hab da nur "Upper Filters" aufgelistet, keine "LowerFilters".
Was tun? ^^


----------



## skyline930 (23. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> edit: Ich hab da nur "Upper Filters" aufgelistet, keine "LowerFilters".
> Was tun? ^^



Weg damit! 

Edit: Wenn der Rechner normal läuft wenn das Laufwerk abgeklemmt ist, kannst du mal versuchen den Key "Start" auf "0" in "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\cdrom" setzen.


----------



## Konov (23. Oktober 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Weg damit!



Gut hab ich gemacht. Dann schließ ich jetzt das Laufwerk wieder an und teste.


----------



## Konov (23. Oktober 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Edit: Wenn der Rechner normal läuft wenn das Laufwerk abgeklemmt ist, kannst du mal versuchen den Key "Start" auf "0" in "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\cdrom" setzen.



Das hab ich jetzt nicht gemacht. Habe das DVD Laufwerk wieder drangeklemmt, neugestartet - läuft.

Stellt sich nur die Frage ob das Problem nochmal auftauchen könnte/kann?


----------



## skyline930 (23. Oktober 2011)

Der Rechner startet in normaler Geschwindigkeit? Das Laufwerk liest auch? Dann sollte das Problem behoben sein.

Kurz gesagt: UpperFilters filtern Zugriffsanfragen von Programmen auf das Laufwerk bevor diese an den Haupttreiber übergeben werden, LowerFilters tun das selbe zwischen Haupt- und Kerneltreiber. Diese Filter können durch Updates, fehlerhafte Programme etc. verstellt werden, sodass nichts mehr Zugriff bekommt. Der Fehler kann wieder auftreten, jetzt weißt du ja aber was du tun musst  Ich glaube aber nicht das du jetzt täglich Angst haben musst das dein Laufwerk wieder nicht geht.


----------



## Konov (23. Oktober 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Der Rechner startet in normaler Geschwindigkeit? Das Laufwerk liest auch? Dann sollte das Problem behoben sein.
> 
> Kurz gesagt: UpperFilters filtern Zugriffsanfragen von Programmen auf das Laufwerk bevor diese an den Haupttreiber übergeben werden, LowerFilters tun das selbe zwischen Haupt- und Kerneltreiber. Diese Filter können durch Updates, fehlerhafte Programme etc. verstellt werden, sodass nichts mehr Zugriff bekommt. Der Fehler kann wieder auftreten, jetzt weißt du ja aber was du tun musst  Ich glaube aber nicht das du jetzt täglich Angst haben musst das dein Laufwerk wieder nicht geht.



Alles klar... einen Systemwiederherstellungspunkt hatte ich vorher auch erstellt, damit der Rechner wieder hochfährt. Danach hing aber alles in Windows, nix ging mehr. Erst als ich das laufwerk abgeknippst hatte, lief alles normal.
Denke dass es daran lag. Vielleicht auch falsches Programm installiert, was die Treiber durcheinander gewürfelt hat. 

Danke jedenfalls für die Hilfe!


----------



## skyline930 (23. Oktober 2011)

Gerne. Achte die nächsten Tage einfach auf das Laufwerk bzw. die Systemperformance und notfalls meld dich einfach hier oder per PM.


----------



## Konov (23. Oktober 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Gerne. Achte die nächsten Tage einfach auf das Laufwerk bzw. die Systemperformance und notfalls meld dich einfach hier oder per PM.



Alles klar, dankö


----------



## Konov (24. Oktober 2011)

Moin zusammen,
also hab heute Morgen wieder dasselbe Problem gehabt. Es scheint also keine dauerhafte Lösung gewesen zu sein.

Der Rechner blieb im Bootvorgang hängen. Warscheinlich hätte er ewig gebraucht oder wäre gar nicht hochgefahren. Habe das DVD Laufwerk wieder abgeklemmt und alles läuft normal....

Muss ich mir jetzt ein neues DVD Laufwerk kaufen?


----------



## Konov (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab jetzt einfach den Tipp hier



skyline930 schrieb:


> Edit: Wenn der Rechner normal läuft wenn das Laufwerk abgeklemmt ist, kannst du mal versuchen den Key "Start" auf "0" in "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\cdrom" setzen.



nochmal beherzigt und den Wert geändert.
Sollte ich jetzt das Laufwerk nochmal dranklemmen und schauen was passiert? Oder muss ich gleich ein neues kaufen?


----------



## skyline930 (24. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt einfach den Tipp hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Servus, 
Sorry, bis eben in der Schule gewesen.

Der Wert unterbindet das automatische Laden des cdrom Treibers beim Systemstart, also klemm das Laufwerk an und schau ob es läuft.


----------



## Konov (24. Oktober 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Servus,
> Sorry, bis eben in der Schule gewesen.
> 
> Der Wert unterbindet das automatische Laden des cdrom Treibers beim Systemstart, also klemm das Laufwerk an und schau ob es läuft.



Danke, werde es testen


----------



## Konov (24. Oktober 2011)

So kleine Rückmeldung, nach 2 mal reboot und angeschlossenem Laufwerk funktioniert alles einwandfrei.
Hoffentlich hab ich jetzt damit Ruhe vor dem Problem. ^^

Danke nochmal!


----------



## skyline930 (24. Oktober 2011)

Freut mich das es funktioniert


----------

